# iPad reçu ce matin à Paris à 9h



## humanis (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

juste pour vous faire part de ma joie. Je viens de recevoir mon iPad par UPS ce matin à 9h.
Modèle 16Go 3G+Wifi
Commandé le 10 mai à 9h.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGstqExUyIo[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGstqExUyIo

Bon iPad !
Lotfaï
http://www.chezlotfai.com


----------



## darsonic (27 Mai 2010)

Pareil pour moi, IPAD 32GO Wifi reçu a l'instant, je synchronise...


----------



## humanis (27 Mai 2010)

darsonic a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, IPAD 32GO Wifi reçu a l'instant, je synchronise...



Ca va être dur de revenir sur l'iPhone !


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Mai 2010)

humanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> juste pour vous faire part de ma joie. Je viens de recevoir mon iPad par UPS ce matin à 9h.
> Modèle 16Go 3G+Wifi
> ...



Quelle chance vous avez !!! Profitez en bien  .

J'envisage de prendre, demain à la Fnac, une version 3G de l'iPad.

En fait, le 3G, ne sera qu'une solution de dépannage, pour les vacances par exemple.
En attendant, je ne souhaite l'utiliser qu'en WiFi.

Ma question est donc simple.
Peut-on utiliser un iPad 3G en WiFi, sans avoir introduit une quelconque carte Sim  ?


----------



## humanis (27 Mai 2010)

TitaNantes a dit:


> Quelle chance vous avez !!! Profitez en bien  .
> 
> J'envisage de prendre, demain à la Fnac, une version 3G de l'iPad.
> 
> ...



Le mien aura la même utilité car je suis toujours en wifi chez moi et au bureau. Donc je n'activerai ma puce que l'orsque je partirai en vacances ou en déplacement pour le travail.


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Mai 2010)

humanis a dit:


> Le mien aura la même utilité car je suis toujours en wifi chez moi et au bureau. Donc je n'activerai ma puce que l'orsque je partirai en vacances ou en déplacement pour le travail.



Merci pour ta réponse rapide  .

Donc, pour le moment, tu ne l'utilises qu'en WiFi, sans carte SIM installée à l'intérieur ?
Tu n'as pas rencontré de problèmes lors de la première activation de l'iPad via iTunes ?

Si tout se passe aussi simplement sans carte SIM, ça me rassure et me laisse le temps de mieux étudier les forfaits 3G pour iPad  .

J'imagine que l'utilisation de l'iPad doit être assez bluffante :rateau: .


----------



## humanis (27 Mai 2010)

TitaNantes a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide  .
> 
> Donc, pour le moment, tu ne l'utilises qu'en WiFi, sans carte SIM installée à l'intérieur ?
> Tu n'as pas rencontré de problèmes lors de la première activation de l'iPad via iTunes ?
> ...



Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore mis la carte, j'en n'ai vraiment pas l'utilité. Là il charge tranquillement mais en ce qui concerne son ergonomie, je crois que tous les commentaires que je pourrai en faire sont loins de ce que l'on ressent vraiment.

Ca fait un peu fanatique, mais je pense sincèrement que l'on vit une époque charnière en ce qui concerne la haute technologie et j'aime à le vivre à 1000% et ne pas snober l'affaire. Donc oui, l'utilisation est juste révolutionnaire.


----------



## TitaNantes (27 Mai 2010)

humanis a dit:


> Pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore mis la carte, j'en n'ai vraiment pas l'utilité. Là il charge tranquillement mais en ce qui concerne son ergonomie, je crois que tous les commentaires que je pourrai en faire sont loins de ce que l'on ressent vraiment.
> 
> Ca fait un peu fanatique, mais je pense sincèrement que l'on vit une époque charnière en ce qui concerne la haute technologie et j'aime à le vivre à 1000% et ne pas snober l'affaire. Donc oui, l'utilisation est juste révolutionnaire.



Une belle journée qui commence bien, finalement :love: .

Et encore merci pour tes réponses précises .


----------



## humanis (27 Mai 2010)

TitaNantes a dit:


> Une belle journée qui commence bien, finalement :love: .
> 
> Et encore merci pour tes réponses précises .



Prends des photos demain !


----------

